# La Pavoni Pro Service and repair



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

Can anybody reccomend a decent La Pavoni Pro service place in the UK ?

Cheers

-JKK


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Espresso Services in Glasgow - 0141 425 1083 / espressoservices.co.uk


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I got mine's serviced at espresso services, they're local to me so didn't need to post which may put you off. You can but a service kit from them if you want to do it yourself. I picked up a cheap La pav and got the service kit for that and it seems quite easy. I have a few links on how to do it if your interested.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

Thanks I will give them a shout.

I had a look at DIY, but nothing moved with my spanners when I tried to unscrew the Pressure Stat, and I dont want to break it.

-JKK


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I think Ferrari espresso also do services


----------



## Loladoug (Dec 28, 2020)

I have an old Europiccola which packed up on Christmas Eve . I am looking for someone in Northern Ireland to repair . Any suggestions?.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Loladoug said:


> I have an old Europiccola which packed up on Christmas Eve . I am looking for someone in Northern Ireland to repair . Any suggestions?.


 What are the symptoms? Did you try resetting the thermal fuse?


----------



## Loladoug (Dec 28, 2020)

I dot know what the thermal fuse is . The symptoms are that mChine heats the water but on raising and depressing the lever there is no water flow through the group .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Loladoug said:


> I dot know what the thermal fuse is . The symptoms are that mChine heats the water but on raising and depressing the lever there is no water flow through the group .


 A video would be great. Those things are dead simple to fix 99% of time. Post w video of the problem and we can guide you on what to do next. 👍 - welcome to the forum.

There are a few lever experts here who hopefully will chime in.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Welcome to the Lever club 😊


----------

